# UPC Appliance Connector Length?



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

We have adopted the 2006 Uniform Plumbing code here and for the life of me, I cannot find the section that describes the maximum length of an appliance connector. In the 1997 code, the only old code book I have, it was in section 1212.0 exception (1) for listed metal appliance connectors which were limited to (3) feet except dryers were allowed (6) foot connectors. I have been asked this question in a few tests I have had to take and everytime I have looked, I cannot find the restrictions for this in the 2006 code book.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is in the IFGC Code

411.1.3.1 Maximum length. Connectors shall have an
overall length not to exceed 3 feet (914 mm), except for
range and domestic clothes dryer connectors, which
shall not exceed 6 feet (1829 mm) in overall length. Measurement
shall be made along the centerline of the connector.
Only one connector shall be used for each
appliance.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ron said:


> It is in the IFGC Code
> 
> 411.1.3.1 Maximum length. Connectors shall have an
> overall length not to exceed 3 feet (914 mm), except for
> ...


Ron... That you...? Where ya been?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Working, and trying to keep the bills paid.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Ron


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Also, don't forget that those appliance connectors "shall not be concealed within, or extended through, walls, floors, partitions, ceilings or appliance housings." (FGC 411.1.3.3)


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Also, don't forget that those appliance connectors "shall not be concealed within, or extended through, walls, floors, partitions, ceilings or appliance housings." (FGC 411.1.3.3)


Which I don't fully understand... Is CSST not allowed to be concealed either? ( I am asking this as a legitimate question, as I do not know the answer) if so, I fail to see the difference...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

CSST is not a flexible appliance connector, although it could be used as one.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> CSST is not a flexible appliance connector, although it could be used as one.


That's what I was getting at. The only gas I work on is at large commercial jobs where everything is threaded iron or welded steel. The job I am at now is the first time I ever saw csst. But I don't see the difference between that and a flex appliance adptr. So can you conceal csst according to code?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> That's what I was getting at. The only gas I work on is at large commercial jobs where everything is threaded iron or welded steel. The job I am at now is the first time I ever saw csst. But I don't see the difference between that and a flex appliance adptr. So can you conceal csst according to code?


Just like steel.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Just like steel.


That being said, do you agree that there is a double standard here or do you think that CSST being concealed carries less liability? Just a question on opinion I suppose.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> That being said, do you agree that there is a double standard here or do you think that CSST being concealed carries less liability? Just a question on opinion I suppose.


The effects of lightning is my biggest concern, I have a customer that had it happen, and it caught fire. Followed by it's cheesiness. I use it on occasion. It has been out here for 20 yrs. or so. The gas co. was the one that started pushing it's use, trying to get installs that could compete with elect.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> The effects of lightning is my biggest concern, I have a customer that had it happen, and it caught fire. Followed by it's cheesiness. I use it on occasion. It has been out here for 20 yrs. or so. The gas co. was the one that started pushing it's use, trying to get installs that could compete with elect.


 I use it in order to stay competitive.

My pool of GC's are pretty decent folks and I've never had them beat me up too badly on price -- But I know they do shop the jobs I'm budgeting around to other shops in order to keep me honest.

I still think csst is a great product, if installed with all of the appropriate precautions and safeguards. I had a long talk last week with my Insurance Agent on the frequency of damage claims where csst was involved -- He said that claims in W. Washington don't register even a full percentage point. He went on to say that claims are very high in the Mid-West where lightening storms are the rule, rather than the exception.

As for the prohibition against burying appliance connectors inside the wall when csst is allowed to be concealed -- An appliance supply is direct-connected to a gas cock, and all of the prevailing codes have explicit requirements about the concealment of gas cocks and explicit requirements that the appliance shut-off be located in the same room as the appliance.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

have had a couple occasions of lightning problems with csst. the new flash shield by gastite is suppose to resolve this hazard. not sure how much more that is a foot. have sold about 30 more ground rods when this problem was brought to peoples attention. what a pain in the ass.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I use it in order to stay competitive.
> 
> My pool of GC's are pretty decent folks and I've never had them beat me up too badly on price -- But I know they do shop the jobs I'm budgeting around to other shops in order to keep me honest.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much WS, for explaining that. I knew there had to be a reason but I do not posses a gas license, nor a local code book. I read a fair bit of literature that came inside a box of gastite fittings, and it does tell you which areas are prone to lightning strikes. 

I don't know if I mentioned this before or not, but there is miles of it run to salamanders for temp heat at the project I'm at now. My g foreman was unaware of the rules for grounding/bonding. Lightning here is not an uber common occurrence, but I've read testimonials saying the lightning doesn't even need to hit the building! Scary stuff if you ask me!

My house is all iron and copper, but there are also flex lines as well. I guess you don't have many options for hooking up appliances.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Darn iPhone. Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruudplumber said:


> have had a couple occasions of lightning problems with csst. the new flash shield by gastite is suppose to resolve this hazard. not sure how much more that is a foot. have sold about 30 more ground rods when this problem was brought to peoples attention. what a pain in the ass.


 Much like PEX, csst was a major game changer in our ability to adapt to new materials in order to stay competitive.

I had misgivings about both products at the outset -- But i needed an edge during the boom times -- So I embraced both, sight unseen.

I've had a scare here and there over the intervening years, but I'm still convinced my early adoption of both products gave me an edge over my peers.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> My house is all iron and copper, but there are also flex lines as well. I guess you don't have many options for hooking up appliances


 You still have to be able to roll the appliance out for cleaning purposes.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> You still have to be able to roll the appliance out for cleaning purposes.


I agree, that's why I say you don't have many options.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I was looking for the length specifications in the UPC code book. There is a new test that asks the question just like all the old journeyman tests and journeyman study guides, but the 2006 UPC code book doesn't show this.


Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

AllAces777 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I was looking for the length specifications in the UPC code book. There is a new test that asks the question just like all the old journeyman tests and journeyman study guides, but the 2006 UPC code book doesn't show this.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yea back in the day it was in the UPC code book but................

That chapter no longer exist in the UPC if it did exist it would be Chapter 12 according to my code book, this is why I pointed you towards the IFGC. This is what we would use here when we deal in gas piping.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

UPC droped the lenght requirement I think after 2002 edition

Ron is right it is covered in the IFGC

72" max for dryers and ranges
36" max for all other appliances


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AllAces777 said:


> We have adopted the 2006 Uniform Plumbing code here and for the life of me, I cannot find the section that describes the maximum length of an appliance connector. In the 1997 code, the only old code book I have, it was in section 1212.0 exception (1) for listed metal appliance connectors which were limited to (3) feet except dryers were allowed (6) foot connectors. I have been asked this question in a few tests I have had to take and everytime I have looked, I cannot find the restrictions for this in the 2006 code book.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!:thumbup:


It's still there they just make you work a little harder for it. In the 2006 UPC it is located in Chapter 12, _"Section 1212.1 (3)"_. That will direct you to _"CSA Z21.24" _which has the Standard. For those who don't care to spend $250 for the Standard just know there is still a 6' maximum. In the current version of the UPC (2009) it is unchanged _"Section 1212.1 (3)"_ which will direct you to _"CSA Z21.24"._

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

smythers1968 said:


> UPC droped the lenght requirement I think after 2002 edition
> 
> Ron is right it is covered in the IFGC
> 
> ...


Nope, I didn't read all of the replies but I guess you were posting while I was typing. The requirements are still there but with the blending of the NFPA into the UPC they are using more of the NFPA wording and referring it to the applicable Standard.

Mark


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks again for the help. We have not adopted anything concerning the IFGC here in Southern Nevada, in fact this is the first I've heard of it. 

The 2006 UPC code which is what we have currently adopted still contains chapter 12, just nothing concerning the appliance length like the old code books did, other than directing to ANSI Z21.24 as ToUtahNow alluded.

So the conclusion is that the 2006 UPC code book does not contain the exact answer and the testing agencies shouldn't be asking that question. Its a disputable one.

Thanks for all the help!:thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AllAces777 said:


> Thanks again for the help. We have not adopted anything concerning the IFGC here in Southern Nevada, in fact this is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> The 2006 UPC code which is what we have currently adopted still contains chapter 12, just nothing concerning the appliance length like the old code books did, other than directing to ANSI Z21.24 as ToUtahNow alluded.
> 
> ...


Be careful as they do have the exact answer. The answer is 1212.1 (3). There are some amendments to CSA Z21.24 for dryers and such but the answer is still 1212.1 (3). Chapter 12 is still in the UPC as it is the only thing in the UPC that addresses Fuel Gas. There are some States that don't adopt that section but it doesn't mean it isn't there. 

Mark


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone had an inspector measure one out when you've made the connector with copper and flares? I don't think I've even had one so much as peek.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> Has anyone had an inspector measure one out when you've made the connector with copper and flares? I don't think I've even had one so much as peek.


 
A lot of states don't use copper for gas. When I transferred here in 99 I vsited the metro first and told my journeyman they use copper for gas her told me I was looking at the wrong pipe cause nobody use copper for gas:whistling2: what do I know. Youre right the inspectors wouldn't gig you on this


----------

